# Walking the Property-Smithville, TX



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

We left early yesterday morning around 4:30 am for Smithville. 
Took a detour to see my hubby's Dad in Weimar.
Weimar also has a nice meat market and bakery.
Its a good thing I brought the big ice chest with us.
We loaded up on round steaks, Sirlion, and pork chops.
Across the street from the meat market we bought some fresh baked raisin bread at the bakery. Our deep freeze was getting low. I think we're in good shape for a couple of months now.

After arriving at the weekend property we relaxed and watched movies 'til sundown. It was way too hot to do anything outside without getting a sun stroke.
I constantly looked out the window and waited for the right time and lighting for my camera adventure.
Finally I couldn't stand it anymore it was 6:30pm and time for "THE WALK".
So off I went with my phone in my pocket leaving the hubby crashed out on the couch. 
One of my first photos was two bulls next door pasture head butting each other. 
Then these two cute calves got my attention.
I then continued on down the 10 acres to the beginning of the property. I found a dragon fly, spider for Arlon, and black bumble bee. 
I hung a left on our country street looking for anything else to catch my eye for a good shot. I'm always looking for deer but again this was not going to happen this trip. I think they were all laying down until it got cooler in the evening. So here I was on the farm road walking, listening, looking, and then I felt something looking at me. Do you every get that feeling of eyes upon you?
I looked over and this kitten was right there in the brush. I didn't know if it was friendly or not. I meowed at it and then he came to me. I found a new friend. I got so caught up playing with the cat I almost forgot about the sunset. 
I said goodbye to my little buddy and ran back up the hill to get some almost lost sunset shots.
After the sun went down I watched the moon come out and a planet following it. It only lasted for about an hour. It was a strange event to see the moon and planet follow the sun and disappear. It got real dark after that. I went inside for a while and when I came back outside around 10pm last night I was amazed to see a zillion stars and more planets than I've ever seen before. It was a perfect night. I only wish I owned a telescope.

Hope you enjoy.
















































javascript:void(0);


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Barn Across the Street


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super pics


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

GREAT Shots!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fabulous series Sandy. Looks like endless photo opprotunities in Smithville.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I like them all but the colors on the dragonfly just jumped out at me. Great captures.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful. Love the DragonFly.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very good Sandy. The last one of the shack, The would make a nice B&W shot or maybe an early morn of evening shot....Can you get closer? Maybe a right angle shot. Looks like its got some potental.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the calfs the best. All good stuff though.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

we were there all weekend ,owwweeeeiiii talk about hot .had fun visiting cousins at their place .even went to 6th street to see the follies thats funni stuff!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

sounds like a great walk Sandy. i love the photos. shout if you want some C&C 

rosesm


----------



## AggieBuck (Jul 10, 2008)

Great Pics-I liked the calfs & the dragonfly the best


----------

